# My budgie is making weird sounds



## EchoLastname (Aug 20, 2021)

My budgie has been making weird sounds almost like whimpering but it sounds everytime he breaths it makes the sound
At night he makes the sound nonstop and it sounds almost like a fire alarm but not as loud it’s doing the sound every time his heart beats
we have booked a vet appointment in 4 days due to COVID and we don’t know what to do
Here’s a video with the sound he makes
It’s a lot louder and faster at night








IMG_0465.MOV







drive.google.com


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When you are at the vet make sure you ask if it could be goiter. Goiter can cause a wheezing sound and is a result of enlargement of the thyroid gland usually due to an iodine deficiency and can be treated with a special supplement., take a look at the article in this link https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Iodine-Deficiency-Goiter-in-Birds.pdf I don't see any nasal discharge, have you seen him sneeze at all?


----------



## EchoLastname (Aug 20, 2021)

Cody said:


> When you are at the vet make sure you ask if it could be goiter. Goiter can cause a wheezing sound and is a result of enlargement of the thyroid gland usually due to an iodine deficiency and can be treated with a special supplement., take a look at the article in this link https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Iodine-Deficiency-Goiter-in-Birds.pdf I don't see any nasal discharge, have you seen him sneeze at all?


Thank you for telling me
He has sneezed a couple of times but only like 3-4 times


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

How is your budgie doing now? Has he been to the Avian veterinarian yet?*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------

